# Barcoded Biometric letter for ILR?



## Paxton (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Everyone.

I'm a British Citizen so am asking on behalf of my aunt who is starting to freak out about her ILR application. She is applying at the end of this month and we cannot work out how to get the Barcoded Letter for Biometric Information from the Home Office... is this something that will be sent AFTER she actually applies for her ILR?

What is the actual order of events? As in, her Ancestry Visa expires and she has passed her "tests". I am at a loss her as I have no idea how all this works! Please help me out! She is from South Africa.. not sure this makes a difference!

Thanks everyone

Paxton


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If she is applying through the post, she must fill in the application and send all of the documentation and application in to the Home Office, along with payment information.

After the application package has been received and processed, they (Home Office) will send her a letter inviting her to go to the Post Office to do her biometrics. It costs about £20 to do this (i.e. it's _not_ covered in the application fee). 

Once her photo and finger prints have been taken, the people at the Post Office will send it to the Home Office on your aunty's behalf. She then just needs to wait for them to adjudicate the application and send her their decision.

If she has a straightforward case (no previous refusals etc) and an extra £400 to spare, she is more than welcome to apply for a premium appointment, which means that biometrics are taken at the appointment and she will get same day decision in most cases, barring any technical difficulties on the UKBA's side... there are seven Visa Premium Service Centres across the UK and appointments are booked 6 weeks in advance.

Good luck to her!


----------



## Paxton (Aug 4, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Good luck to her!


OH MY GOD. Thank you SO much! I have spent the best part of a day trying to find answers and a trusty Canadian answered everything for me! She is going to be SO relieved. I think the extra £400 may be in order to save more stress...

Paxton 
PS I would move to Canada in a heartbeat! Do you not miss Timmies?! I land in Toronto and the first thing I do is scarf down a box of donuts!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello!

I'm glad to have been of some help! 

I miss the ocean and mountains of the Pacific coast... I was born and grew up in suburban Vancouver, less than 5km from the ocean (I could see the shadowy profile of Vancouver Island from the back porch of my Mother's house back in the 1970's) and spent a good deal of my childhood on the ocean.

I can take Timmies or leave it (the last place I worked at sold Timmy Ho's in the coffee shop), but I suppose that when I go to Toronto at Christmas, I'll introduce my husband to the concept of TimBits (sour cream glazed are the only ones worth eating) and ice capp (mmmm, sugar and chocolate.... ) while we are watching the hockey (we're going for the World Junior hockey tournament at the Air Canada Centre... husband is a converted hockey nut and I grew up watching it on t.v.). 

What I really miss is Purdy's Chocolate (a Vancouver institution), and I thank God that there is a location near the hotel I'm staying at so I can stock up before I come back to the UK.

Anyway, I hope your aunty is able to get an appointment before her current visa runs out.


----------

